# Torque Specs -Intake Collector Bolts



## AWR (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two questions I'm hoping you can help me with.

Question 1: 

Do I need to use thread lock on any of the fasteners when reassembling the parts following replacement of the timing belt? 

Question 2:

Can anyone tell me what the torque specification is for the intake manifold collector mounting bolts (hex head) on a '93 Pathfinder - VG30E engine?

The Chilton manual I have only lists the torque for the intake manifold bolts,
which is a different fastener.

I know when I removed them they were on quite tight which means one or
more of the following:

A). They have a higher torque rate than the intake manifold bolts (12-14
Foot/Pounds - relatively low torque).

B). Thread lock was used.

C). The last person to tighten the bolts applied too much torque.

Thanks as always for your help.



Wayne
Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## AWR (Jul 21, 2008)

Can anyone help me on this question? 

I found a partial answer on another forum (I had to post elsewhere when there was no response to my question) which might help some of you. The URL is as follows:

Nissan

Unfortunately they don't list specs for the Pathfinder, but it might be useful for those of you driving other Nissan vehicles.

Wayne


----------

